
Amazon S3 Select - yarapavan
https://aws.amazon.com/s3/details/#s3-select
======
yarapavan
Amazon S3 Select is designed to help analyze and process data within an object
in Amazon S3 buckets, faster and cheaper. It works by providing the ability to
retrieve a subset of data from an object in Amazon S3 using simple SQL
expressions. Your applications no longer have to use compute resources to scan
and filter the data from an object, potentially increasing query performance
by up to 400%, and reducing query costs as much as 80%. You simply change your
application to use SELECT instead of GET to take advantage of S3 Select.
During Preview, S3 Select is accessible via API only, and is available in the
AWS US East (Ohio), US East (N. Virginia), US West (Oregon), EU (Ireland), and
Asia Pacific (Singapore) Regions. S3 Console and command line interface (CLI)
are not available during Preview.

